# Echtzeit-Strategiespiel in der Gegenwart



## inSane! (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab da eine kleine Frage. Ich suche ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel was in der Gegenwart angesiedelt oder in der sehr nahen Zukunft. Es soll nun kein Mittelalter oder 1. WK bzw. 2. WK sein. Nun ich wär über hilfreiche Antworten sehr froh.  

inSane!


----------



## NCphalon (19. Juli 2010)

Naja du kannst z.B. Empire Earth so einstelln dass sich das Spiel auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum beschränkt, also z.B. nur Atomzeitalter Moderne und Digitalzeitalter.


----------



## sh4sta (19. Juli 2010)

World in Conflict.


Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

sh4sta schrieb:


> World in Conflict.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 

sign...

Ist aber ohne Basisbau...(zum Glück)

Dafür im Multiplayer umso geiler.... 

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Act of War ein...


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

c&c generals würde mir spontan noch einfallen


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2010)

Oder Joint Task Force...


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Jo, c&c Genarals und erweiterung Zero Hour.
Super Gameplay. Super günstig!
Command & Conquer: Generäle Deluxe (PC) (WWD08004230) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Insgesamt nur 8€.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

Stimmt ohne Zero Hour machts keinen Spaß


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Jup, hat man gleich viel mehr Auswahl, statt nur 3 Teams.
Die Grafik ist auch noch durchaus passabel. Unter Win 7 64 bit läufts auch.
Steuerung ist simpel und insgesamt einfach top.
Habs selbst und ich spiels immernoch, obwohl ichs schon sehr lange hab.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

bei dir läufts undter 7 64bit?....ich bekomms da nicht mehr zum laufen unter vista gings noch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Juli 2010)

World in Conflict und Endwar, WiC ist aber während des Kalten Krieges. Also auch nicht gerade Up to Date. Aber ich denke Endwar passt. Das spielt in naher Zukunft und ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> bei dir läufts undter 7 64bit?....ich bekomms da nicht mehr zum laufen unter vista gings noch.


Hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber im Inet hab ich ein wenig geblättert.
Ich hab das Programm als admin ausgeführt und unter C:\User\Name\Eigene Dokumente\C&C Generals
eine Options.ini erstellt, die wie folgt lautet:

```
AntiAliasing = 3
BuildingOcclusion = yes
DynamicLOD = yes
ExtraAnimations = yes
GameSpyIPAddress = 5.7.55.47
Gamma = 50
HeatEffects = yes
IPAddress = 5.7.55.47
IdealStaticGameLOD = High
LanguageFilter = false
MaxParticleCount = 5000
MusicVolume = 55
Resolution = 1280 960
Retaliation = yes
SFX3DVolume = 79
SFXVolume = 71
SawTOS = yes
ScrollFactor = 50
SendDelay = no
ShowSoftWaterEdge = yes
ShowTrees = yes
StaticGameLOD = Custom
TextureReduction = 0
UseAlternateMouse = no
UseCloudMap = yes
UseDoubleClickAttackMove = no
UseLightMap = yes
UseShadowDecals = yes
UseShadowVolumes = yes
VoiceVolume = 70
```
Dann gehts.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juli 2010)

das probier ich nachher aus. sehr geil, danke


----------



## D3NNi5 (20. Juli 2010)

World in Conflict, es ist zwar wie erwähnt im kalten Krieg aber die Waffen sind alle geil, da man die kennt, das Problem ist nur ob es sich noch lohn das Spiel zu holen, da geht ja nix mehr


----------

